# Lincoln Tombstone AC/DC Welder



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello all,

Iam thinking about putting some casters on the bottom of my Lincoln Tombstone stick welder, to move it around the shop easier.

The bottom of the welder has two steel feet welded to the frame - upon which the welder sits when in use. 

I wonder if these feet also act as a ground for the machine?  If so, if I raise the welder off the ground 3" or so, with  rubber casters, would I also need to somehow attach a grounding cable to the machine?

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 23, 2017)

Glenn:  Ground is always carried through the power cable, in the case of 220 volt welders it's the neutral line which is grounded at the pole. However, adding an additional safety ground wire is a good idea. Most people don't do it cuz it requires a 4 wire plug, socket and cable.  But to answer your question, the feet have nothing to do with the grounding.  Raise it as high as you like. 
Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Glenn,
i got 6" rubber casters on mine, 2 swivel casters- 2 fixed.
it was the best thing i did next to welding a couple posts to the frame extending up past the top, to coil the leads around


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 23, 2017)

Mark and Mike.  thanks!  I'll attack it on Monday!  Real tired of dragging it around. Casters and an angle iron frame will do the trick, I think.

Glenn


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 23, 2017)

A friend set his on a dolly similar to this one at HF with 3" casters for $11 - cheaper than you can buy the casters.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 23, 2017)

Goes to show you what kind of mark up goes into the individual parts.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 23, 2017)

Lincoln built one fine welder there. bet these are all over 50 now. never have heard of anybody breaking one.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 23, 2017)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Goes to show you what kind of mark up goes into the individual parts.


I bought a HF dolley, not great wheels. I made my own and used the cheap blue wheels from HF and they are quite a bit better and roll nice.
Just an FYI


----------



## Buffalo20 (Oct 23, 2017)

I just attached mine to a hand truck, makes it easy to move and a place to wind the leads up on.


----------



## dlane (Oct 23, 2017)

I have a ac-dc  Lincoln toumbstone, put two lawn mower wheels and an axle thru the base . Moves around really good but haven't turned it on since I got the miller mig bout 12 yrs ago


----------

